# come faccio a sapere il mio ip da non-root? [RISOLTO]

## assente

ifconfig ppp0 funziona solo da root, senza cambiare i permessi come posso accedere a questa info?

Grazie 1000

----------

## comio

 *assente wrote:*   

> ifconfig ppp0 funziona solo da root, senza cambiare i permessi come posso accedere a questa info?
> 
> Grazie 1000

 

prova a scrivere /sbin/ifconfig  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## assente

mappork! ero convinto che ifconfig lo potesse solo usare root

----------

## lavish

Puoi anche dare un:

```
wget -O - http://www.whatismyip.org 2> /dev/null
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Puoi anche dare un:
> 
> ```
> wget -O - http://www.whatismyip.org 2> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 se è dietro un nat non funziona  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

Non credo che lo sia, cisto che l'interfaccia che usa è PPP, anche se teoricamente potrebbe...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Puoi anche dare un:
> 
> ```
> wget -O - http://www.whatismyip.org 2> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

io sono dietro nat e funziona  :Neutral: 

EDIT: mi sa che tu intendevi un'altra cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io sono dietro nat e funziona 
> 
> EDIT: mi sa che tu intendevi un'altra cosa 

 

Dipende da che indirizzo vuoi conoscere  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   
> 
> io sono dietro nat e funziona 
> 
> EDIT: mi sa che tu intendevi un'altra cosa  
> ...

 

si infatti  :Very Happy: 

a me solitamente server conoscere quello del router

----------

## stefanonafets

cmq wget è un pò pesante per quel lavoro (pesante fra virgolette), esiste un altro programmino per fare delle GET http + leggero, del quale però nn mi ricordo il nome (sorry,nn ho la mia gentoo sotto mano...)

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> se è dietro un nat non funziona 

 

Sì ma dipende cosa ti interessa... di solito serve conoscere quello con il quale si "esce", quello del router quindi. Se si vuole conoscere il proprio ip nella lan.. beh... è un altro paio di maniche, decisamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Anche se ho risolto, mi chiedo.. se qualcuno non usa ppp0, ma ethX,.. per accedere ad internet, c'è un modo per sapere qual'è l'ip con cui si esce? Ovviamente senza passare per siti esterni  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *assente wrote:*   

> Anche se ho risolto, mi chiedo.. se qualcuno non usa ppp0, ma ethX,.. per accedere ad internet, c'è un modo per sapere qual'è l'ip con cui si esce? Ovviamente senza passare per siti esterni 

 

Io utilizzo questo script in cron per scaricare la pagina dell'interfaccia web del mio router (che contiene l'ip), per estrarre l'ip, confrontarlo con il vecchio per vedere se è cambiato ed eventualmente spedirmelo su gmail... magari è utile a qualcuno  :Rolling Eyes: 

(ovviamente l'indirizzo della pagina e il tipo di "trattamento" per estrarre l'ip, riga 16 dello script, può variare da router a router... fate le vostre opportune modifiche... il mio è un netgear DG834G)

(se qualcuno si sta chiedendo perché lo script scarica 2 volte la pagina dopo una pausa è perché a volte alla prima non la scarica... boh...)

```
#!/bin/bash

INDIRIZZOMAIL=<mioindirizzomail>

USER_ROUTER=<user per accedere al router>

PASSWORD_ROUTER=<password per accedere al router>

if [ `ping 192.168.1.1 -c1 |grep Unreachable|wc -l` -eq 0 ]

then

  echo "getting ip address from router"

  wget --http-user=$USER_ROUTER --http-passwd=$PASSWORD_ROUTER http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next_file=s_status.htm -O /root/logs/myip.htm &>/dev/null

  sleep 2s

  wget --http-user=$USER_ROUTER --http-passwd=$PASSWORD_ROUTER http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next_file=s_status.htm -O /root/logs/myip.htm &>/dev/null

 

 cat /root/logs/myip.htm|grep "Porta ADSL" -A 9|tail -n1|cut -f2 -d">"|cut -f1 -d"<" >> /root/logs/myip

  if [ `/usr/bin/tail -n 2 /root/logs/myip|head -n1|wc -l` -eq 1 ]

  then

    OLDIP=$(/usr/bin/tail -n 2 /root/logs/myip|head -n1)

  fi

  NEWIP=$(/usr/bin/tail -n 1 /root/logs/myip)

  echo $OLDIP > /root/logs/myip

  echo $NEWIP >> /root/logs/myip

  fi

if [ `/usr/bin/tail -n 2 /root/logs/myip |head -n1` != `/usr/bin/tail -n 1 /root/logs/myip` ] 

then

  echo "the ip address has changed" >> /var/log/syslog

  echo "mailing new ip address to $INDIRIZZOMAIL" >> /var/log/syslog

  cat /root/logs/myip |mail $INDIRIZZOMAIL -s cambio_indirizzo

fi

```

----------

## lavish

Questo invece è il semplice script che ho scritto per essere avvisato del cambio di ip via sms. Necessita di smssend  :Wink: 

```

#!/bin/sh

#

#

# SMS-CheckIP V. 1.0

#

#

#------------------------

# Define your variables here:

company=""

user=""

password=""

tel_number=""

ipNew=`wget -O - http://www.whatismyip.org 2> /dev/null`

if [ ! -f /tmp/ip ]

   then

      echo 0.0.0.0 > /tmp/ip

fi

ipOld=`cat /tmp/ip`

if [ $ipNew != $ipOld ]

   then

      smssend $company $user $password $tel_number "I've just changed ip. $ipNew replaced $ipOld"

      echo $ipNew > /tmp/ip

fi 

```

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   Anche se ho risolto, mi chiedo.. se qualcuno non usa ppp0, ma ethX,.. per accedere ad internet, c'è un modo per sapere qual'è l'ip con cui si esce? Ovviamente senza passare per siti esterni  
> 
> Io utilizzo questo script in cron per scaricare la pagina dell'interfaccia web del mio router (che contiene l'ip), per estrarre l'ip, confrontarlo con il vecchio per vedere se è cambiato ed eventualmente spedirmelo su gmail... magari è utile a qualcuno 
> 
> (ovviamente l'indirizzo della pagina e il tipo di "trattamento" per estrarre l'ip, riga 16 dello script, può variare da router a router... fate le vostre opportune modifiche... il mio è un netgear DG834G)
> ...

 

geniale... molto utile!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> geniale... molto utile! 

 

Sono contento che ti piaccia  :Very Happy: 

non so se può funzionare su tutti i router  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fejfbo

Ciao a tutti.

Esiste un modo per sapere qual'è l'ip che prende il mio router Adsl e salvarlo in una variabile?

Mi sarebbe comodo per inviarlo poi automaticamente, ogni tot di tempo, tramite un sms al cellulare per tenere sott'occhio la connessione ad Internet.

Se non mi sono spiegato bene, sono pronto a dare delucidazioni.

----------

## Peach

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> il mio router Adsl

 

ciao, scusa potresti essere preciso?

il tuo router Adsl è... ? un carciofo!  :Razz: 

----------

## makoomba

```
wget -O /dev/stdout http://www.whatismyip.com 2>/dev/null| grep '<TITLE>' | perl -ne '/(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+)/ && print $1'
```

----------

## fejfbo

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wget -O /dev/stdout http://www.whatismyip.com 2>/dev/null| grep '<TITLE>' | perl -ne '/(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+)/ && print $1'
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa l'ignoranza...

Così facendo viene salvato nella variabile $1?

----------

## Peach

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wget -O /dev/stdout http://www.whatismyip.com 2>/dev/null| grep '<TITLE>' | perl -ne '/(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+)/ && print $1'
> ```
> ...

 

dimenticavo che cmq si è visti da fuori coll'ip del router  :Razz: 

ottima solution

----------

## makoomba

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Così facendo viene salvato nella variabile $1?

 

no, quella è una variabile di perl utilizzata per stampare solo l'ip

puoi utilizzarlo in uno script così

```
#!/bin/bash

myip=`wget -O /dev/stdout http://www.whatismyip.com 2>/dev/null| grep '<TITLE>' | perl -ne '/(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+)/ && print $1'`

echo "l'ip è $myip"
```

----------

## fejfbo

Grazie mille!!!

Poi troverò la soluzione per inserirla in un messaggio da mandare tramite smssend   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da fejfbo con questo

[/MOD]

Ho editato anche il mio script che avevo precedentemente postato per segnalare via SMS i cambianeti del proprio IP (con smssend eheh)  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## makoomba

in effetti prima avevo provato con http://www.whatismyip.org

però non funziona...

 *www.whatismyip.org wrote:*   

> unknown

 

----------

## lavish

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> in effetti prima avevo provato con http://www.whatismyip.org
> 
> però non funziona...

 

Che strano... a me funziona (56k / libero)

Non è che abbiano bannato certi providers in toto?

----------

## makoomba

non funge da dietro il proxy, dalla dmz invece va

----------

## Onip

```
$ /sbin/ifconfig
```

 a me funziona da user

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Oops, non ho pensato al fatto che tu fossi in una rete...

----------

